# Blurb: Your Thoughts?



## kitjv (Dec 6, 2018)

I would like to have a photo book printed. The idea of using the Book Module (i.e. Blurb) in LR Classic CC sounds convenient. However, I am most interested in print quality. Unfortunately, the comments & reviews that I have seen regarding Blurb are rather dismal. So I would appreciate some candid thoughts from those of you who have used this service. Also, if you have found that an alternative book publishing company is preferable, I would welcome your opinion.

Thank you so much.


----------



## BarrySchwartz (Dec 6, 2018)

I have not used Blurb - though they helped invent their industry.  I have used Mixbook and Shutterfly and was very happy with the results.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 6, 2018)

I've done many Blurb books through LR and think the combination provides a good balance between convenience  and book quality and cost. 

One tip is to look out for their discount offers. These can be 30%-50% of the normal price.


----------



## tspear (Dec 6, 2018)

I thought Blurb sucked compared to Mixbook, and even Shutterfly in terms of quality.
I will admit, Blurb was easier to use. It has also been three years since I last printed a book. My family has switched to digital frames.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 6, 2018)

I've always stuck to the premium papers, and lustre seems most attractive.

I think it's also worth saying that I've done enough books to feel moderately confident of what will work best. Softproofing is handy if one is printing oneself, but Blurb can't supply a profile for LR's RGB workflow, and their CMYK  profile for Photoshop  is supposedly appropriate to all their printers and all  papers - which stretches credulity. So one has to rely on educated guesses or experience. I find that shadow detail is the most critical and I  consciously look out for any shadow areas that might be rendered too dark. I'll then lift shadows, maybe add contrast and clarity in those areas. Also I test by ordering small  books with a few pages of the most awkward images before committing to anything more costly or multiple copies.


----------



## Jimmsp (Dec 7, 2018)

I have used them quite a few times. Since the books I have printed are more for travel and family memories, I have not been concerned about the optimum quality of the photos. These books are printed for others, not me. However, I view them as quite good, and the convenience of working within LR makes up for the small quality difference.


----------



## kitjv (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you, everyone, for your thoughts. This will give me a better sense of what to look for if I opt to go with Blurb.


----------



## tspear (Dec 7, 2018)

kitjv said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your thoughts. This will give me a better sense of what to look for if I opt to go with Blurb.



Just to clarify, I only print one or two versions of a book.  So I never had the opportunity, or requirement to tune the output the way John B. did.


----------



## msmack (Dec 8, 2018)

I have used Blurb for several book and been satisfied.  I have also done their magazines, which are much cheaper but I can put a trip I've taken on them.  I have been quite satisfied with the Magazines as well.   Two people have recommended Zno to me.  I might give them a try in the future


----------



## dasuess51 (Dec 8, 2018)

johnbeardy said:


> Softproofing is handy if one is printing oneself, but Blurb can't supply a profile for LR's RGB workflow, and their CMYK profile for Photoshop is supposedly appropriate to all their printers and all papers - which stretches credulity.



My experience has been that color covers and book content are pretty good if you are careful with color management, shadow detail, etc. With black and white, I have been able to get good reproduction of the the book content, but not the cover. That’s why I do not put B+W photos on book covers.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob_B (Dec 8, 2018)

I've used Blurb once, with good results. As others have said, look for discounts from Blurb, if you can wait.


----------



## kitjv (Dec 8, 2018)

I appreciate your experience with Blurb! These will be helpful.


----------



## Tom75 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have also used Blurb for quite many books over the years and the convenience from LR is really great and I link that a lot. The quality is also rather good but not super high end but you have different paper options with Blurb and the better paper you choose the better will also the print quality be.

I know you I could have better high end print quality if I make a print of a picture for example myself or at a high end print shop but for a book I have always been satisfied with Blurb quality. 

Regards,
Tom


----------



## kitjv (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank you, Tom.

Kit


----------



## suzpax (Dec 11, 2018)

I have just used Blurb for the first time.  I struggled a bit with the design and moved between Book and Print to create the right templates for the pages, which was frustrating while under a deadline (50% and free shipping ended at midnight).  I have previously used Miller's Design Plus for clients, and missed the ease and variety of templates.  
However, for what I needed, it worked great.  I made a 7" hard cover grandparent book for my dad, so the quality and the cost are in the sweet spot for me. 
I also use Mixbook and Chatbooks, and those are pretty user friendly if you have all of your images ordered correctly (date). 

HTH

Susan


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 11, 2018)

In Lightroom 8.1 , which just came out, for me the best new detail is that photos can now snap to a grid in Book. I feel this brings together the other recent changes allowing much more flexibility over layout.


----------

